# Razer Lachesis



## Frederik S (Nov 5, 2007)

The Razer Lachesis is the first mouse to feature a third generation laser sensor which operates at a maximum of 4000 DPI. The new technology looks good on paper, but how does it perform in real world scenarios. In this review we will put this new technology to the test and see if it lives up to the expectations.

*Show full review*


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 13, 2007)

It's so perty! I want want one (the white led version), but it's also so expensive :/ 2000dpi version with lower price tag would be nice and less buttons and without memory, if that makes it cheaper  Mice prices don't even go down like other computer stuff and I don't play that much FPS:es, but x-mas is coming, though a new GFX card will kill Lachesis dreams.

Would probably fit my hand really well, as I now have a huge cap under the tail of the mouse, because of wrist rest.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 13, 2007)

SO is this mouse basically another copperhead? <----someone answer that my copperhead died on sunday...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 13, 2007)

Sort of, but the damn thing is ugly and the ergonomics are horrendous. I also tried this mouse out at CompUSA and it hurt my hand.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 13, 2007)

I just want something better then the crappy deathadder, and so my friend is buying this for me today I just need another copperhead, and I HEAR that this is a good one,lol


----------



## Jodiuh (Nov 13, 2007)

Is it so hard to get the DA or this engine in the body of an MX518 w/ a good tilt wheel?!?!

Thanks for saving me a $ Fred.


----------



## Yin (Nov 14, 2007)

does the logo where your palm sits light up?
I think that looks ugly too, but its not like you look at your mouse


----------



## ktr (Nov 14, 2007)

God damn, 80 bucks for a damn mouse....


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 14, 2007)

Im buying it today hahahahaha.....god 80 dollars....not my money hehe


----------



## newconroer (Nov 15, 2007)

I stopped having interested when I realised they went back to lasers... meh, after top end optical, no thanks.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll be getting one after my Diamondback dies.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 18, 2007)

i was looking at this at BB today its nice but its really oddly shaped even tho its left/right handed it don't feel comfortable in either


----------



## flywheel (Dec 16, 2007)

*Compatibility with non-windows .....*

How does the Razor products perform on other platforms ?

I mean - I would really like to use their products on games like UT3 for Linux or WOP or ET - especially the macrocapabilities.



Live long and prosper...
Peter Jespersen


----------



## Skrabrug (Dec 16, 2007)

man i attempted to buy one of these mouses but the only place in Australia i could find it for a fairly ok'ish priced kept delaying my order after the 2nd delay i asked for my money back.. and now theres a delay on my refund wtf?


----------



## TwystedMonkey (Dec 16, 2007)

Not a bad looking mouse but not a possibility for me to get it as i purchased a DA only 6 months ago AND I am pretty sure this mouse would not be comfortable for my hands.  I am not a fingertip mouse user.  The only thing I really really would want from this mouse for my DA is the DPI buttons.  If anyone from Razor reads this I would love it if you revised te DA design to include the DPI buttons and let everyone with a first generation DA trade there's in for one at no charge...   Sigh I know its not gonna happen but its nice to dream.  And 4000 DPI seems a wee bit excessive, one cup of coffee and the mouse would be nigh unusable at that high a sensitivity.  Well for me anyways.


----------



## TwystedMonkey (Dec 16, 2007)

On a little side note I really think your Reviews are done very well and are very objective.  I would love to see a review of the Razer Lycosa Keyboard it probably won't happen before I get one (There is still a chance I will get one for X-mas... lots of payment and shipping problems though.)  Thanks again awesome work.


----------



## RogueWarrior (Dec 20, 2007)

*Just recieved my new lachesis --its going back*

This is an awesome looking mouse with good software but the ergonomics are worse than bad.The side buttons are hard to feel out on the fly and even harder to push.If you are right handed forget about the two side buttons on the right---inaccessable,and vice-versa.The side buttons are so hard to push you have to physically hold the mouse in place from the other side,also you have to krinkle your the thumb(I cant get mine to)to access the inside -side button as well as krinkleing your finger(almost impossible)to access the dpi buttons.Since the scroll wheel has no side-to-side switches with the two side switches inaccessable that leaves you seven buttons 4 of which are almost impossible to access quickly.I am so disappointed, I anxiously waited 16 days for delivery for this.


----------



## RogueWarrior (Dec 21, 2007)

*Just went to best buy and got a G9*

I had to,couldn't wait any longer to get my game back on!lol Set up the "9" and away I went haven't even tweaked it yet and hitting second and third place.Man I hate to say but for me I guess the G9 was what I was lookin 4.I know I'm goin to sound like I work 4 logitech -lol-but this thing has BIG feet and they went back to the wieghts(I didn't even know that till I read the box)It has 2 different detatchable palm grips---buttons line right up.It's a dream.The one thing is (I guess there are a couple)the DPI buttons,they r flush with the left click button---logitech how could u get so close to perfect and miss it with that?!!It's probably the best spot but they should have made each side of the button(+/-)a little higher.The other is the setpoint 5.0 --DOS, compared to the Razer software.They do have a "tell us what we can do better"suggestion box -(at least somebody in software was thinkin)which tells me its beta and i'm the pig.If you can work the buttons on the LECHESIS It would be the best mouse hands down,but I just don't see it happenin,I'm gonna stick with the "9".


----------



## Orillian (Jan 14, 2008)

I've had my Lachesis for about 2 weeks now. I purchased it to replace my worn out Copperhead. I'd have to say I'm starting to like this one better them my copperhead in both performance and feel.

Firstly, I'm left handed. So as you are all well aware, there a VERY few GOOD mice out there for left handed gamers. to many of the pro mice are right hand ergo only.

Pro's

1) speed, this mouse is FAST. At a full 4000 DPI it responds almost like it's got ESP. I mean It takes about an inch for a full 360 degree spin in CoD4. My overall wrist movement in FPS games has reduced a lot.

2) Buttons work well with my hand. I have read a lot of the reviews that complain about this mouses fit in the hand. I think this is very subjective as everyone has different sized hands. I have a nice firm hold on the mouse and my thumb is fully able to press the right side buttons without needing to hold the mouse down. I also use the two left side buttons for my DPI setting changes, Since I do not do a LOT of DPI changing I use the two buttons my hand simply will not let me depress due to their placement in regards to my pinky. This does not bother me overmuch as I still have a total of 7 buttons plus the forward and back scroll that I can bind to in game. The two new top buttons just behind the scroll wheel are easy to depress and use while madly dashing around a game map.

3) the configuration tool has more options added in for button configuration. Including some basic per program button configs. Take this feature along with the profiles and you have a mouse you can customize for every game you play. This has made me very happy. 

Con's

1) this mouse currently has the minor issue of drifting at low movement rates. You do not notice this when gaming, but in windows the mouse pointer will jump a tad erratically. This is due to the extreme sensitivity of the laser. According to the Razer web site this small issue is being addressed in the next firmware+driver pack that is supposed to be coming out shortly.

2) The super sensitivity takes a bit of getting used to...not really a Con, but for some, if you do not have the patience to practice with it, you may find yourself getting frustrated and simply returning to the lower resolutions. Now the mouse work perfectly at lower resolutions and at 2000 DPI it reacts identically to the copperhead.

In Conclusion, if you have a hand that fits this mouse, there is really nothing nicer to use. (I have a somewhat slender hand with a full length of about 7". My hand is not small by any means, but it is definitely not beefy.) It has a LOT of features and options available for customizing it to your needs. Just be willing to get used to it. try and keep your mind open and your frustration in check, as once you do get the hang of it, it's poetry in motion. 

O.

BTW: Regarding the reviewers concern with the feet. The material used is the SAME as that used on the copperhead. It is definitely softer then most, but it has a much nicer glide feel than many mice. As for it's durability, use it on a smoother surfaced mouse pad. I found that with the copperhead the smooth mouse pads almost didn't wear on the feet were the rougher pads tend to. The same experience is showing with the Lachesis as well. I have been playing a LOT over the last couple weeks and there is no noticable wear. I use a Func 1030 Surface (smooth) mouse pad.


----------



## fawny (Jun 6, 2008)

Why a 9.2? It has a great sensor but horrible ergonomics, how comfortable your mouse is the most important thing above all else. Ive used the diamondback, krait, and deathadder I guess all ok sensors but I always stick with my mx518 since it doesn't destroy my hand just holding it for 45 mins. Don't become obsessed with numbers and things because when you just play and don't worry about anything you don't notice a difference. Also 90% of gamers play on a resolution of 1024x768 or lower, dpi gives you no benefit at lower resolutions, and if you did raise your resolution you get horrible refresh rates so theres no purpose in raising your resolution to get a benefit. Unless you have a LCD, which you would be better off spent getting a CRT somewhere. Get a Microsoft Wheel Optical 1.1 on newegg for $10. (Btw all the razer mouse I have tried are the same except the DA(DA just sluggish and uncomfortable), they give you no palm support its just a very uncomfortable feeling to hold, and you can't afford to think about your mouse in the back of your mind when playing a game).


----------



## SK-1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ergonomics? In a flipping mouse? Perhaps if we were talking Porches or love-seats,..but a mouse? We need a new term, Hand-o-nomicks
I have had EVERY high end mouse for the past 3 years (not bragging here folks, just stating the facts) and they all to a little bit of getting used to.
I received this mouse in question, about 90 days ago and I can safely say, this is the most accurate mouse I have owned.
Yes, I had to sort of re-learn to use just my fingers, but the results in my fragging abilities online were nothing short of amazing. I received the Lycosa keyboard for fathers day and the Lachesis for my birthday. These 2 items were the FIRST experience I have had with Razer and I am not disappointed.


----------



## wolf (Aug 9, 2008)

just got this mouse and i have to say, awesome.

great engine and features, and as for the feel, i think its very unique and perfect if it floats your boat, and i gotta tell you, my boat is a floatin'


----------



## newconroer (Aug 9, 2008)

Laser...shame, was hoping high quality optical.

I'm not giving up my Deathadder yet..


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 9, 2008)

wolf said:


> just got this mouse and i have to say, awesome.
> 
> great engine and features, and as for the feel, i think its very unique and perfect if it floats your boat, and i gotta tell you, my boat is a floatin'



Yes, agreed, like going from a car to a motorcycle,..takes a little getting used to.

And the optics are amazing. More accurate than my G5, not by much, but it is.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 9, 2008)

Thought about getting one when my DeathAdder died.  I RMA'd it back to Razer and they sent me 2 DeathAdder's.  

I love the Adder's...


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2008)

Wish they would put the side buttons higher up and not slightly underneath,  was the whole reason i send my other back.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 10, 2008)

I actually wish the mouse had more of a Copperhead feel


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I actually wish the mouse had more of a Copperhead feel



I just want them make the Diamondback bigger 2x bigger  lol.. Was the copperhead one i had before and when using the side buttons the mouse would come of the mouse mat as there was space from parm to top of the mouse.  All i can think of is most people must have real midgit hands lol.


----------



## DeViLzzz (Dec 10, 2011)

I still think this thread is relevant to me so I will post.  I bought this mouse tonight for $39 from Future Shop and well for the love of God or whatever I can't seem to get my hand to reach the buttons on the right side of the mouse.  Seriously could they first of all not place them higher up the right side of the mouse and second why would you not make those buttons bigger as you are using your pinky if you are right handed to hit those two buttons on the right side of the mouse.  I really think this mouse is a great value at $39 but for some people like me this ends up being a 7 button mouse and not a 9 button mouse.  

Let me also say that other Razer products have issues ....

Razer Naga ...... why are the top buttons located in such a poor position and on top of that made so small making the situation worse


----------



## AsRock (Dec 10, 2011)

DeViLzzz said:


> I still think this thread is relevant to me so I will post.  I bought this mouse tonight for $39 from Future Shop and well for the love of God or whatever I can't seem to get my hand to reach the buttons on the right side of the mouse.  Seriously could they first of all not place them higher up the right side of the mouse and second why would you not make those buttons bigger as you are using your pinky if you are right handed to hit those two buttons on the right side of the mouse.  I really think this mouse is a great value at $39 but for some people like me this ends up being a 7 button mouse and not a 9 button mouse.
> 
> Let me also say that other Razer products have issues ....
> 
> Razer Naga ...... why are the top buttons located in such a poor position and on top of that made so small making the situation worse



I wont even touch another Razer mouse not with having so many fail in a short ass time.  Sure 1 year warranty but i think they should last much longer than a year lol.

Hope Logitech start doing more left\right handed mice as they offer a 3 year warranty with no BS returns some times.


----------



## DeViLzzz (Dec 10, 2011)

*I did get the extended warranty*

AsRock I did get the extended warranty for only $8 more from FS so really it is a no lose situation ..... $8 for 2 years ...


----------

